# RR: 11. Mozart: Piano Concerto #20 in D minor, K. 466



## Trout

*1.	Serkin, Szell (cond.), Columbia Symphony Orchestra	(1963)










2.	Brendel, Marriner (cond.), Academy of St. Martin in the Fields	(1974)










3.	Haskil, Markevitch (cond.), Orchestre des Concerts Lamoureux	(1960)










4.	Curzon, Britten (cond.), English Chamber Orchestra	(1970)










5.	Bilson, Gardiner (cond.), English Baroque Soloists	(1986)










6.	E. Fischer (piano & cond.), London Philharmonic Orchestra	(1933)










7.	Goode, Orpheus Chamber Orchestra	(1996)










8.	Yudina, Gorchakov (cond.), Moscow Radio Symphony Orchestra	(1948)










9.	Perahia (piano & cond.), English Chamber Orchestra	(1977)










10.	Walter (piano & cond.), Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra	(1937)*










Condensed Listing:
1.	Serkin, Szell (cond.), Columbia Symphony Orchestra	(1963)
2.	Brendel, Marriner (cond.), Academy of St. Martin in the Fields	(1974)
3.	Haskil, Markevitch (cond.), Orchestre des Concerts Lamoureux	(1960)
4.	Curzon, Britten (cond.), English Chamber Orchestra	(1970)
5.	Bilson, Gardiner (cond.), English Baroque Soloists	(1986)
6.	E. Fischer (piano & cond.), London Philharmonic Orchestra	(1933)
7.	Goode, Orpheus Chamber Orchestra	(1996)
8.	Yudina, Gorchakov (cond.), Moscow Radio Symphony Orchestra	(1948)
9.	Perahia (piano & cond.), English Chamber Orchestra	(1977)
10.	Walter (piano & cond.), Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra	(1937)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

